# How do you pick the right size fly mask?



## HorseyGirl10 (May 28, 2010)

Several brands of fly masks out there have sizes like "Horse" "Extra Large" and "Arabian" but they don't specifically say how the mask is sized...so how do you know which size to buy? 

I know going by the halter size is a good rule of thumb, but wouldn't different brands vary a little anyway? (like trying to find pants that fit juuust right! LOL) :wink: 

I just wish there was a fool-proof measuring system out there or something. How do you all find the right size without buying one of each brand?


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

The Cashel fly masks are by far my favorite. The velcro strap is cut a bit longer than other brands, so it is more adjustable. They are durable as well.

Fly masks usually match up with halter and bridle sizes:

Arabian=Cob halter or bridle
Horse=Regular or horse sized halter or bridle
Extra Large=Warmblood/large horse halter or bridle


----------

